# hot springs,ar this sat



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

Well just wondering if anyone else would be taking a trip to hot springs this sat..to see the hot air balloons...

Saturday – September 24, 2011


11:30 AM Gates Open

12:00 Noon - Car Show

12:00 Noon Baggo Tournament

2:30 PM Tailgate Zone, Arkansas vs. Alabama on the Jumbotron

5:30 PM - Balloon Fly Out

7:00 PM - Balloon Glow

7:30 PM - Three Dog Night Concert 


looks like it will be fun..and it will be free..and the 20ft screen watching the game will be nice..it will be at the Hot Springs Memorial Field Airport ...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I may go into town for the car show. The local Hot Springs paper said they were expecting winds Saturday afternoon and therefore the balloon flying competition was going to begin at some other unspecified location. The balloon glow was still going to happen at the airport.

And they got a bigger TV for the football game. Now it's going to be a 20 foot TV.


----------



## ARsummit (Sep 6, 2011)

Im hoping that we will make it down to this this sat. I read about it earlier this week and it sounded pretty neat! I used to go to hot air balloon shows as a kid and they were always fascinating to me and I havent seen once since.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

with my clutch in california, the only thing i can drive is my Buell. And since i had surgery this morning... i don't think i'm gonna be riding it for a couple days. I wish i could come check it out, i have never been to see hot air balloons. 

okay time to take some pain meds and go to bed... :sleep006:


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

ill be heading down there around 11....wanna see what cars they have at the show...id like to stay till 7...but i dont know how long 4 kids can take it...esp the 4 year old...and too bad trav...id come pick you up...but i dont think u would want to put up with 4 kids..lol.....i wonder how many people will be there to watch the game....it could be pretty packed


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> ill be heading down there around 11....wanna see what cars they have at the show...id like to stay till 7...but i dont know how long 4 kids can take it...esp the 4 year old...and too bad trav...id come pick you up...but i dont think u would want to put up with 4 kids..lol.....i wonder how many people will be there to watch the game....it could be pretty packed


sounds like you got a car load!! .. heck a couple car loads!! haha

I love kids, and as fun as that would be, the tractor had some switch/relay/fuse blow on it last night while my buddy was using it and killed it dead as if you had turned off the key and it won't even turn over. So no matter how i feel, i have to go crawl around under it for a while and figure out whats wrong so i can go get parts. Can't have a dead tractor.. it gets used to much.

ya'll have fun!!


----------

